# Woman Alters Photos To Trick Family Into Believing She Was Vacationing



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2014)

It’s amazing what a little Photoshop work can do. A Dutch woman was able to trick her family and friends into thinking she was vacationing in South-East Asia when in reality, she was sitting at home in Amsterdam.

http://start.toshiba.com/tv/3/playe...rs_photos_to_trick_family_into_believing-5min


----------



## Falcon (Sep 10, 2014)

Whom can we trust anymore?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, I understand she got in dutch with her family.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 12, 2014)

Ha-ha! Wonder why she did it? Just for the Hell of it?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Ha-ha! Wonder why she did it? Just for the Hell of it?




Yeah, why be so desperate to impress?? ...  most people probably don't care anyway.

(I guess I'm in the minority, but traveling just doesn't excite me anymore.)


----------

